# Vulkanbike - Wer fährt mit?



## Snake (17. Juli 2003)

Würde mich mal interessieren, wer von Euch wieder mitfährt am 13.09. in Daun.

Crazy77 und Sobe sind bestimmt wieder dabei, oder? Wer noch?


----------



## Adrenalin (17. Juli 2003)

Ich bin mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch dabei. Den Hotelaufenthalt, den ich beim letzten mal gewonnen habe, habe ich jedenfalls schon gebucht  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. Juli 2003)

Hi,
ich werde wohl mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch wieder dabei sein!! Freu mich schon. Werde aber den Halbmarathon fahren, ich glaube so ca. 65 km!!!
Bis denne!!
Gruß


----------



## X-Präsi (17. Juli 2003)

aber selbstverfreilich !


----------



## vanillefresser (18. Juli 2003)

Hi Snake,

wir sind natürlich auch mit 5 Leutchen dabei, fahren aber aus persönlichen Gründen nur den Halbmarathon 
( Start-Nr. 905 - 909 )

Ich hoffe man sieht sich


----------



## Snake (18. Juli 2003)

@Vanillefresser: Bin dabei! Habe lange mit meiner Holden gerungen, da halt an dem Termin eine Hochzeit stattfindet. Werde dafür auf die Nudelparty verzichten, schnell zurückdüsen und dreckig und verstaubt wie ich bin, mich am Hochzeitsbuffet sattessen. 

...außerdem habe ich ja noch eine Rechnung mit Dir offen! Schließlich hast Du mich im IBC-Winterpokal auf den letzten Metern gnadenlos versägt. Ich hoffe, Du hast fleißig trainiert!  

Noch jemand dabei???


----------



## gambo (18. Juli 2003)

ich werde da sein und mich zum ersten mal auf die 100km trauen . hoffe mal das geht net schief.
mathias


----------



## Paddie (19. Juli 2003)

Ich werde auch höchstwahrscheinlich die halbe Distanz mitfahren. Mal gucken wie es die nächsten 2-3 Wochen mit der Form aussieht...hatte leider die letzten Wochen wenig Zeit zum Fahren .

Gruß

Paddie


----------



## crazy.man77 (22. Juli 2003)

na Logo bin ich wieder dabei ! Ist schon alles erledigt, bin angemeldet, habe bezahlt, Übernachtungsmöglichkeit ist auch gebucht....war DAS Event 2002, dass laß ich mir nicht entgehen!

Ach ja: meine Freundin kommt auch mit, allerdings nur als Zuschauer. Bringt noch jemand seine Dame mit ? Irgendwie muss die ja dort beschäftigt werden, und Stunt- oder Trialshows interessiert die wenig...wenn mehrere Damen zusammen sind, wird´s für die nicht so langweilig. Vielleicht gibt´s ja auch für die betreute Kurse...Schminkkurs, Hairstyling etc. 







PS: Hoffentlich liest sie nicht mit...


----------



## gambo (22. Juli 2003)

hallo , kann man in da irgendwo campen , ohne wie in willingen etwa 5 musikanlagen neben dem ohr zuhaben?

mathias


----------



## Adrenalin (22. Juli 2003)

Also,
wir haben letztes Jahr auf dem Schulhof der Grundschule von Daun gecampt. Ist keine 500m vom Start entfernt. Man sollte nur zeitig anreisen, also so gegen Nachmittag, dann gibts auch keine Probs mit der Platzsuche.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoBe (25. Juli 2003)

Klar bin ich auch wieder dabei! 
Vorgestern hab' ich den Betrag überwiesen und warte nun noch auf 'ne Startnummer. Ich hoffe, dass ich diesmal nicht schon wieder mit Grippe an den Start gehen muss, wie letztes Jahr. Drum nächtigen wir dieses mal auch lieber in 'ner Pension, als wieder auf dem Campingplatz.

@crazy.man77
Hähähä! Das Prob hatte ich auch, aber ich und meine Freundin haben einfach ihre Freundin und deren Freund gefragt, ob die Lust auf ein schönes Wochenende in der Eifel hätten. Na, ja - jetzt ist sie wenigstens nicht allein während des Rennens.


----------



## Snake (25. Juli 2003)

So, seit heute bin ich angemeldet! 

Wie sieht es denn mit Euren Zeiten aus? Was fahrt Ihr (Halb oder Volldistanz) und welche Zeit wollt Ihr schaffen? 

Fahre den Halbmarathon und möchte mit 3:15 Std. auf jeden Fall vor Crazy.man77 (der beim letzten Mal kurz vor mir im Ziel war - siehe Bild) und vor vanillefresser im Ziel sein.


----------



## SoBe (25. Juli 2003)

Ich fahre auch den Halbmarathon und versuche unter 3:30 zu kommen!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. Juli 2003)

Ich möchte mich auf jedenfall verbessern, sprich unter 3:39h zu kommen (Im Halbmarathon natürlich ) . Habe aber keine bedenken das das klappt!!!
Meine Freundin kommt ebenfalls mit um anzufeuern und zu fotografieren, freut sich aber bestimmt, nicht alleine am Rand stehen zu müssen!!!
Wir sehen uns in Daun!!!!


----------



## crazy.man77 (25. Juli 2003)

@snake

eine ähnliche Zeit hatte ich mir auch vorgenommen, habe im Winter fleißig KM abgespult. Bin mal gespannt, wie es läuft.




PS: hast Dir aber ein Ehrgeiziges Ziel gesetzt, vor mir anzukommen. Vielleicht sollten wir ein Tandem nehmen, Du sitzt vorne.....


----------



## Adrenalin (25. Juli 2003)

Da ich den Halb-MA in Daun noch net gefahren bin, habe ich eigentlich keine Vergleichmöglichkeit aber ich denk mal, ne Zeit von unter 3 Std. müsste drin sein  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starrbiker (29. Juli 2003)

hallo !

Ich war im vorigen Jahr dabei und zwar auf der Langstrecke.
Dieses Jahr versuch ich mich lieber auf der kurzen oder vielleicht
doch wieder auf der langen oder wer weiß.....

am Wochenende vor dem Daunmarathon gibts auch noch den Erfurter Marathon in Thüringen, der ist auch nich ohne
aber sehr gut organisiert...

Aber Daun war schon geil.
allerdings für eine Zeit unter 3 Stunden darf  man da nicht den Fuß vom Pedal nehmen und das ist schwer


----------



## Näthinator (29. Juli 2003)

bin letztes Jahr knapp 3 Stunden 13 Mins gefahren, bin aber am Arsch der Welt gestartet. Schätze wäre unter 3 Stunden ins Ziel gekommen. Aber so ein paar 300 Spackos haben sich in die ersten Reihen vorgestellt und am ersten allerspätestens am zweiten Anstieg schoben Sie ihr Rad so nach dem Motto: " Wer sein Rad liebt der schiebt" 

Habe am Start fast 10 Minuten gestanden bis ich mein Radel über die Startlinie rollen durfte, denke aber das es dieses Jahr besser werden wird !

Die Strecke ist sehr schön zu fahren geht ständig hoch und runter, keinen elend Lange anstiege !! Nich richtig geile Autobahn zum Gassen !!!!!     

Gruß


----------



## gambo (31. Juli 2003)

was habt ihr bei derr anmeldung denn für eine durchschnittskm/h angegeben ?ist die strecke so hart , das die leute die über 17 km/h fahren vollprofis sind?

mathias


----------



## Adrenalin (31. Juli 2003)

Also die Strecke is net immer nur Tempobolzerei, die is teilweise doch recht anspruchsvoll. Ich hatte im letzten Jahr nen Durchschnitt von 20,...km/h, aber bin ja auch die Kurzstrecke gefahren...zum 2.Platz hinter meinem Teamkollegen hats auf jeden Fall gereicht 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## gambo (1. August 2003)

wonach wird eigentlich die startaufstellung gemacht?nach dem anmelde datum oder nach dem angegebenen schnitt?
mathias


----------



## crazy.man77 (1. August 2003)

bestimmt nach angegebenen Schnitt. Hoffentlich waren nicht alle zu optimistisch, dann gibt´s wieder Stau.


----------



## Möhre (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crazy.man77 _
> * Bringt noch jemand seine Dame mit ?
> *



Bringe mein Bike mit...
Und bevor sich mein Freund mit euren Damen beim Schminkkurs langweilt, lass ich ihn lieber zu Hause...


----------



## sevenofnine (8. August 2003)

kann ich nur nicht entscheiden ob Lang oder Mitteldistanz ?!?

Bin im Sauerland im Frühjahr ganuschön abgek......t. Himmel was gings mir schlecht auf den letzten 5 km. Aber lag wohl am 20er Schnitt  

Wie ich sehe fahren die meisten die kleinere Runde.

Sollte ich mich voranmelden oder kann ich das noch locker vor Ort machen ? Reise am Abend vorher an und schlafe im Van.

Gruß seven.............


----------



## interlock (10. August 2003)

ich bin eventuel auch dabei. aber ich fahr nur wegen der genialen strecke und zum spass.
quasi mittelfeld 
bin den letzten erbeskopf schon mitgefahren und ich hoffe mal das wird nicht so warm wie es da war


----------



## $ucker (14. August 2003)

Joa, ich bin auch dabei....fahr aber nur die kurzstrecke, weil das überhaupt mein erstes rennen is. da wollt ich mir net gleich den großen antun...  !!!


vielleicht sieht man sich ja....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (16. August 2003)

Gibt mir mal jemand einen Link, bin zu faul zum suchen 

: ok, beim offensichtlichen www.vulkanbike.de vertippt, kein Wunder :-(


----------



## iglg (20. August 2003)

Bin auch dabei und habe mich optimistisch für die große Runde gemeldet.
Bin in Willingen 5:20 auf der Mitteldistanz ( 95 km /2450HM )gefahren und hoffe, dass der Vulkanbike-Marathon nicht zu schwer ist.

Wenn das Wetter mies ist, melde ich auf den Halbmarathon um.

Wenn die Organisation so gut ist, wie die Web-Site, wird es bestimmt ein Super-Marathon-Event.


----------



## Snake (21. August 2003)

Mal was ganz anderes. Wie haltet Ihr das mit dem Trinken?

Beim letzten Vulkan hatte ich beim Halbmarathon einen Camlebak dabei. Diesmal wollte ich nur mit 1 Flasche starten, die ich dann bei den Verpflegungsstationen auffülle. 

Frage mich nur, was schneller ist: Camelbak vollknallen und durchfahren ohne anhalten zu müssen oder immer wieder nachfüllen (aber dafür am Start 3kg leichter sein). Wie macht Ihr das?


----------



## crazy.man77 (21. August 2003)

Der Camelbak ist bei mir auf jeden Fall dabei, nicht nur wegen des Trinkens, sondern auch für Werkzeug, Ersatzschlauch usw. Bei einem Sturz ist es angenehmer, die Sachen im Camelbak zu 
haben als in den Trikottaschen, da der Camelbak das doch etwas abpolstern kann. 

Weiterer Vorteil ist, dass Du durchfahren kannst, wenn an der Verpflegungsstelle viel los sein sollte. Habe ich beim letzten mal auch so gemacht. Außerdem können sich Flaschen im Halter auch gerne mal selbständig machen.




PS: Übernachtet noch jemand in der Jugendherberge ?


----------



## SoBe (21. August 2003)

Dafür trinke ich zu viel, als dass mir eine Flasche zwischen den Verpflegungsstationen reichen würde. Außerdem macht mir der Camelbak auf dem Rücken nichts aus, weshalb er auch diesmal wieder mein treuer Begleiter sein wird.


----------



## Adrenalin (21. August 2003)

Dat mit dem Trinken beschäftigt mich auch gerade, Weiß auch noch net ob ich mit Pulle oder mit Rucksack fahre. Die Verpflegungsstationen sollten ausreichen um mit einer Pulle durchzukommen. Letztes Jahr bin ich die Kurzstrecke gefahren und hatte zwei Pullen dabei. Die eine hab ich net einmal angerührt, weil ich die andere einmal auffüllen ließ. Naja schaun wir mal...

Gruß

Micha


----------



## iglg (21. August 2003)

Nach meinen Marathonerfahrungen zieht mich ein Leistungs-Einbruch wg. Durst zwischen den Verpflegungsstationen mehr runter, als 1 - 1 1/2 kg Mehrgewicht auf dem Rücken. Das wird ja auch im Laufe der Strecke weniger.
Deshalb fahre ich keinen Marathon mehr ohne die Blase.
An der ersten Verpflegungsstation, an der es ja meistens noch voller als bei den folgenden ist, kann man dann durchfahren. Das spart ja auch wieder Zeit.
Zu dem selbstgemischten Xenofit habe ich auch mehr Vertrauen, als zu den manchmal sehr dünnen Mischungen an den Verpflegungsstationen.
Wenn man die Kohlenhydrate über das korrekt gemischte Xenofit aufnimmt, kann man das mühsame Kauen mindestens eines Energieriegels sparen.

Dehalb : Nie ohne Camelback.

Aber da hat bestimmt jeder seine Theorie und muss sehen, was ihm am besten bekommt.


----------



## Näthinator (21. August 2003)

Ich nehm 2 x Flaschen mit Unterwegs einmal ne Flasche Kurz auftanken oder wegschmeißen und neue nehmen und wigger jets !!


----------



## kollo (22. August 2003)

Da der Thread ja eigentlich über den Vulkanbike geht, der Hinweis: In den letzten beiden Jahren gab es nur kohlensäurehaltige Getränke an den Verpflegungsstationen (A-Schorle  und Wasser). 
In diesem Jahr soll es weniger Kohlensäure sein, aber wer es nicht verträgt nimmt lieber genug selber mit.....

Wer startet denn hier noch auf der Langstrecke und meldet sich unter "IBC Racing Team" an? Vielleicht bekommen wir ja drei Leute zusammen?

Gruß
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 6320 (22. August 2003)

Geht das? Bin seit Monaten gemeldet habe aber wegen einer Rückenverletzung seit 12. Juni keinen Sport mehr getrieben, nächsten Monat solls wieder gehen aber ob´s das dann bringt?


----------



## Micki (24. August 2003)

So, hab' mich heute auch angemeldet obwohl mir die Beine noch vom Grafschafter Sauerlandmarathon weh tun.

Camelbak oder Flasche? Falls Camelbak vorhanden ist, auf jedenfall mitnehmen. Man trinkt häufiger und wenn man das Gewicht auf dem Rücken gewohnt ist macht einem das auch nichts aus.

Gruß
Micki


----------



## Eintopf (24. August 2003)

Ich bin jetzt auch dabei!!!!!

Die 105 km-Autobahnstrecke wird ja wohl zu schaffen sein!


----------



## Adrenalin (24. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eintopf _
> *Ich bin jetzt auch dabei!!!!!
> 
> Die 105 km-Autobahnstrecke wird ja wohl zu schaffen sein! *



Autobahn????? Also ich fand das im letzten Jahr, als ich noch komplett ungefedert gefahren bin doch teilweise alles andere als Autobahn. Naja wird schon werden  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## gemorje (28. August 2003)

werde auch mit von der partie sein und zum saisonabschluss nochmal ordentlich einheizen  
bis dann, in daun!


----------



## Eintopf (2. September 2003)

Gemäß der Streckenbeschreibung , muss der Merathon dir Hölle sein!!!! 

*Sprungschanze!!!!!*   

Hoffentlich überlebe ich das!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bert l.am (4. September 2003)

Ich bin da. Zusammen mit 1.000 andere Flachländer


----------



## gambo (5. September 2003)

hallo , ich hab folgendes problem :
ab heute weiss ich , das ich in daun wirklich fahren kann.wie melde ich mich jetzt noch an.denen das geld schicken , obwohl da was von anmeldeschluss 01.09 steht .wie bekommt ihr eigentlich eure startnummer?mit der überweisung abholen , oder bekommt man da einen brief von denen(was bei mir ziemlich kanpp würde)?freitag nachmelden ist mir zu unsicher , weil es nur noch wenige startplätze geben soll.
vielleicht weiss irgendjemand wie das läuft

danke

mathias

p.s. angerufen und gemailt hab ich schon , da meldet sich niemand


----------



## eiki (6. September 2003)

Bin auch dabei.
 Nachmeldungen zum Marathon sind wohl nicht mehr möglich, dann mußt du wohl auf den Halbmarathon.
Das geht auch nur noch vor Ort !!
Sei früh da.

 CU ALL

PS:
Wer schläft denn auch in der Turnhalle ?


----------



## 520exc-racing (7. September 2003)

Nachdem uns von verschiedenen Leuten als super Event in 2002 vorgeschwärmt wurde, müssen wir ja mitfahren.  

Tom

www.flake-biker.tk sind am Start


----------



## Snake (9. September 2003)

...damit man mal weiß, wieviele IBCler um einen herum im gleichen Startblock sind, wo steht Ihr?

Halbmarathon / Nr. 1037 / Startblock 2

...hoffentlich bleibt es trocken...


----------



## Adrenalin (9. September 2003)

Halb-MA - Startblock1 - Start Nr. 816 - gelbes Hardtail  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## gambo (9. September 2003)

halb-marathon 
block 2 /nr. 1580

schwarzes fully (gibt ja sowenige davon)


es bleibt trocken!!!!


----------



## rpo35 (10. September 2003)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

war lange nicht mehr hier...wollte nur kurz sagen; bin dabei.
Halbmarathon Startnr. 1467...ging nicht mehr anders aber ich denke anch dem 1. Berg trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen...*g* (Mal sehen ob ich Spreu oder Weizen bin...;-)

Wollte mit einer Teamkameradin fahren; stehen nun leider nicht im selben Block weil ich Dähmel mich zu spät angemeldet habe.

Ihr erkennt mich am schwarzen "Tribal" Fully und nem Flammen-Trikot (FIREBIKE).

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Ohne Camlebak geht nix...*g*


----------



## rpo35 (10. September 2003)

schaut mal hier rein...Team Firebike ist im Netz !
Zwar noch nicht alles fertig...aber GUTDING will eben WEILE haben...

http://www.ralph-patzel.de/mtb/firebike2003/uebersicht.htm


----------



## California81 (10. September 2003)

Start-Nr. 994, Halbmarathon Block 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eintopf (10. September 2003)

Wo steht das mit dem Block???


----------



## Snake (10. September 2003)

Marathon (Aufstellung Rosenbergstr.)
1. Block - Startzeit 9:00 Uhr, Startnr.: 001 - 199
2. Block - Startzeit 9:05 Uhr, Startnr.: 200 - 399
3. Block - Startzeit 9:00 Uhr, Startnr.: 400 - 599

In jedem Block können weniger Teilnehmer als die Anzahl der Startnr. sein!

Halbmarathon
1. Block - Startzeit 9:20 Uhr, Startnr.: 0600 - 0899
2. Block - Startzeit 9:30 Uhr, Startnr.: 0900 - 1199
Block 1./2. stellen sich in der Leopoldstr. auf.

3. Block - Startzeit 9:40 Uhr, Startnr.: 1200 - 1499
Aufstellung auf dem Parkplatz Bonner Str. am 
Kreisel.

4. Block - Startzeit 9:50 Uhr, Startnr.: 1500 - 1799
5. Block  - Startzeit 10:00 Uhr, Startnr.: 1800 - 2099
Block 4./5. stellen sich auf dem Parkplatz hinter der VGV-Daun beim Feuerwehrhaus (Bike-Wash) auf.

...unter Programm...


----------



## gambo (10. September 2003)

wird das nicht nach der angegeben durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit verteilt?demnach wäre ich bei min 12km/h   
naja , kann auch an der ummeldung liegen .aber was soll es , in willigen bin ich auch aus dem letzten block  mit ner halbwegs vernünftigen zeit durchgekommen

mat


----------



## crazy.man77 (10. September 2003)

Hat jemand schon seine Startunterlagen zugeschickt bekommen ? Der Briefträger hatte heute schon wieder nix  , und es ist schon Mittwoch ! Ich bin in der Liste auch schon seit Wochen unter den "Angemeldeten Teilnehmern", also liegt es nicht daran.


----------



## Micki (10. September 2003)

Kannst ja mal auf deren Homepage nachfragen. Dann kriegen die bestimmt wieder einen Anfall


----------



## Distance (10. September 2003)

Hi,
bin auch beim halbmarathon dabei
und hab auch noch keine unterlagen bekommen.

dabei sollten die ja schon am 8.9 versandt sein

die lister der angemeldeten teilnehmer scheint ebenseo gerade offline zu sein

....


----------



## California81 (11. September 2003)

Ich hab gestern meine Startnummer erhalten. Dazu gab es 3 Kabelbinder und eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung, sowie die Mitteilung, wo sich welcher Startblock aufzustellen hat.


----------



## crazy.man77 (11. September 2003)

so, Startnummer ist endlich angekommen, wure ja auch Zeit!


----------



## Adrenalin (11. September 2003)

Leute, mal ne andere Frage!!!!! Habt ihr Karten für die Vulkanbike-Party ???? Ich hab mir jedenfalls ne Karte bei der Anmeldung gekauft....schließlich muss man so nen Event ja auch gebührend ausklingen lassen!!! 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (11. September 2003)

Will auch mit.......

reise aber erst morgens an und muß noch nachmelden.....

ob das noch geht??

 

Da stand was von bis 8 Uhr bekommt man seine Startnummer, dann müßte ich min. um 7 Uhr da sein? Ups fahre bestimmt 1 stunde 20 min bis daun.
Wird wohl ne kurze Nacht.

Werde mich aber auf alle Fälle auf dem Halbmarathon als IBC Race Team melden 

Gruß Heiko

Ach ja, silbernes Jekyll mit weißem saeco outfit " legalize my cannondale"


----------



## 007ike (11. September 2003)

Oh weh..

Die haben nur noch limitierte Startplätze!
 

Oh weh...

Da muß ich mich morgen früh aber rann halten 

sonst wirds wohl nix mit der Tour
und das wäre


----------



## Eintopf (11. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crazy.man77 _
> *Hat jemand schon seine Startunterlagen zugeschickt bekommen ? Der Briefträger hatte heute schon wieder nix  , und es ist schon Mittwoch ! Ich bin in der Liste auch schon seit Wochen unter den "Angemeldeten Teilnehmern", also liegt es nicht daran. *



Heute bekommen! Bin die 331!!!


----------



## Distance (12. September 2003)

hab nun auch meine startunterlagen!

witzig, die startaufstellung ist je nach block bis zu 200m weit verstreut, na, wenn das mal kein chaos gibt!

ich frag mich, wieviele dieses jahr teilnehmen!
2000?


----------



## 007ike (12. September 2003)

ja!

es gibt noch 150 Startplätze, werde mir sofort einen reservieren.

Also Jungs, wir sehen uns....


----------



## swyp (12. September 2003)

Hi 
ich bin auch da!!!!!!!!
Werde versuchen unter 3St zufahren,mal sehen 
ist jemand von euch im ersten Startblock?nr.?
gruß
I.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoBe (12. September 2003)

Ich find' die Startnummernaufteilung leider nicht mehr, aber ich müsste die 1272 haben.  Habe leider mein "Bergarbeiter"-Trikot vergessen, und werde von daher in meinem "Pirate"-Trikot auflaufen. Schwarzes "Red Bull"-Hadtail. In 'ner Stunde fahren wir schon los und machen uns heute noch 'nen schönen Tag, wenn das Wetter so bleibt.


----------



## Snake (12. September 2003)

Ähh, wie war das noch? Braucht man als "Registrierter" vor Ort noch den Abbuchungsbeleg?

Weiß einer, wie das Wetter werden soll? 

Wir sehen uns!


----------



## Adrenalin (12. September 2003)

@Snake

Also wenn du das Geld überwiesen hast, aber noch nicht unter Angemeldete Teilnehmer zu finden bist, sondern nur unter Registrierten Teilnehmern, dann brauchst auf jeden Fall den Abbuchungsbeleg, damit du nachweisen kannst, dass du bereits bezahlt hast! 

Wetter wird spitzenmäßig ,  hoffe ich mal! 

Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich euch allen viel Spass und Erfolg, vielleicht läuft man sich ja mal über den Weg!!

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Snake (12. September 2003)

@Adrenalin: Ich Blödmann! Ich bin ja angemeldet und nicht mehr registriert, daher brauche ich wohl keinen Beleg mehr.




> Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich euch allen viel Spass und Erfolg, vielleicht läuft man sich ja mal über den Weg!!


...das wird wohl dann einfacher, wenn alle das IBC-Racing Trikot haben 

...außerdem werde ich im Rennen wohl nur Deine Rauchwolke von hinten sehen. Happy Spass allen!!!


----------



## Snake (12. September 2003)

nochmal ich! Habe das gerade auf der Vukanseite entdeckt:

Nr. 1 "Bereits bezahlt - Startnummern Ausgabe": 
Hier kommen alle hin, die in unserer Liste unter "Angemeldete" stehen und alle, die einen Überweisungsträger ihrer Einzahlung dabei haben! Für Registrierte gilt: Nur mit dem Nachweis erhaltet ihr hier direkt die Nummern.

Nr. 2 "Zahlung offen"
Hier melden sich die Registrierten ohne Zahlungsbeleg. Ihr bekommt hier einen Laufzettel und müßt danach zu Station Nr. 4 "Kasse" zahlen und mit dem Beleg dann zur Nr.1.



...d.h. es wäre doch besser, den Ü-Träger mitzunehmen.


----------



## Eintopf (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Adrenalin _
> [B
> 
> Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich euch allen viel Spass und Erfolg, vielleicht läuft man sich ja mal über den Weg!!
> ...



*dito*


----------



## crazy.man77 (12. September 2003)

so, ich mache mich nun auch auf den Weg. Mal schauen, ob man sich dort sieht. Startnummer 952, Block 2, Bergarbeiter-Trikot.

Bis dann,


----------



## gambo (12. September 2003)

ich fahr auch mal los , hoffe mal man trift wen


mathias


----------



## Snake (12. September 2003)

Huch, fahrt Ihr alle früh los! Muss gleich noch Karre beladen, Kumpel abholen und dann geht es los. 

...man sieht sich! Oder auch nicht...


----------



## rpo35 (12. September 2003)

Hi, brauche jetzt doch nicht so früh anzureisen;

da hab ich doch bei den Organisatoren einen Super Typen erwischt, der die Startnummer in das Kuvert meiner Team-Kameradin gestopft hat...das war echt genial.

Leider sind wir nicht im selben Block gelandet...dafür war ich was spät dran.

Wie gesagt, stehe in Block 3, Nr. 1467...scharzes Fully (Tribal) und Firebike Trikot !

Grüsse und viel Erfolg und Spass
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $ucker (13. September 2003)

Ich und CDracer sind schon wieder zu haus....sind nur kurzstrecke gefahren....war aber recht amüsant!!!


----------



## gambo (13. September 2003)

war ne feine sache . strecke fand ich ganz gut ,bis auf die engpässe wo geschoben wurde .
blöd war nur die startverzögerung und das komische  wasser bei der verpflegung .nächstes jahr auf jeden fall wieder


m


----------



## rpo35 (13. September 2003)

Hi ihr,

kann mich nur anschliessen; die Strecke war absolut geil.
Das mit den gengen Bergabpassagen stimmt schon, aber es können ja nicht alle so verrückt sein wie wir...*g*

Bin mal auf meine Zeit gespannt, hatte mir 3:15 vorgenommen und müsste so zwischen 3:05-3:10 gworden sein.
(hab meine Compi leider etwas zu spät ein aber auch geschaltet.

Musste leider sofort nach dem Rennen abreisen; im nächsten Jahr fahren wir mit einer grösseren Gruppe und feiern dort noch etwas !

Grüsse und gute Erholung
Ralle


----------



## $ucker (13. September 2003)

Japs....nächstes jahr auf jeden fall wieder!!!

und dann bitte ohne krämpfe ab 20km in den beinen....die letzten kilometer waren eine qual!!!


----------



## Micki (13. September 2003)

Hat mal jemand die Web-Adresse von den Foto-Fritzen die im Zelt saßen?

Gruß
Micki


----------



## rpo35 (13. September 2003)

einmal hier: http://www.live-sportphotos.com/
und hier: http://www.photo-forum-daun.de/


----------



## Micki (13. September 2003)

Danke, hab's schon gefunden, ich meinte:

www.fototeam-vulkaneifel.de

Gruß
Micki


----------



## rpo35 (13. September 2003)

Wo hast du die denn gefunden Micki ?


----------



## vanillefresser (13. September 2003)

Hi Snake,


schön das man sich mal persönlich kennengelernt hat. Hoffe das Du gut durchgekommen bist. 
Bei mir lief´s nicht so toll, nach dem ersten Downhill hat sich meine Hinterradbremse verabschiedet ( Magura Louise FR ) , bin dann den Rest des Halbmarathon als Pistenschreck durch die Wälder getaumelt ( Bremse machte schon auf der Ebene tierische Schleifgeräusche, unter Belastung war´s kaum zu ertragen und bergab kam dann aufgrund der beim Bremsen entstandenen Geräusche leichte Panik unter den Mitstreitern auf ).
Erste Diagnose: innerer Bremsbelag klebt förmlich auf der Scheibe, kann nur mit Gewalt zurückgedrückt werden. Ist wohl am Montag eine Totaldemontage fällig.

Naja, war trotzdem ne schöne Veranstaltung 

Nochmals sorry an alle Mitstreiter, Geräuschkulisse war nicht beabsichtigt und ließ sich während der Veranstaltung leider nicht abstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (13. September 2003)

du warst das also...hehe
hoffentlich wirds nicht soooo teuer !


----------



## vanillefresser (13. September 2003)

@ rpo35 ,

hab ich Dich auch erschrocken 

Reparatur dürfte kein Problem werden, is noch Garantie drauf


----------



## Micki (14. September 2003)

@rpo35:

Die hatten überall ihre Flyer rumliegen. Dort stand die Adresse drauf. Hatte gestern abend noch einen meiner Mitfahrer angerufen.

Die Veranstaltung ist für mich absolut bescheiden gelaufen. Disqualifiziert. So ein Sch. ist mir noch nie passiert. Hab mich irgendwie verfahren (wie auch immer das möglich war).

Gruß
Micki


----------



## SoBe (14. September 2003)

Bin auch wieder da und hab' mein angestrebtes Ziel unter 3,5 Stunden anzukommen leider nicht ereicht. Mich haben dieses Jahr schon bei KM 35 heftige Krämpfe erwischt, weshalb ich eigentlich nur noch ankommen wollte. Ich glaub', ich lass mich mal von meinem Arzt beraten - das hatte ich letztes Jahr auch schon.

Na, ja - das Wetter hat ja wirklich mitgespielt und die Strecke ist klasse. Was mich aber kollossal gestört hat, war dass die schöne Abfahrt in den Steinbruch entfernt worden war. Außerdem hab' ich bei den meisten Teilnehmern das Gefühl gehabt, dass die sich zur Vorbereitung nur auf dem Rennrad fortbewegen. War wirklich erschreckend an wieviel Stellen es Staus gab, weil Fahrer/-innen abgestiegen sind. Das hat den Fluss wirklich sehr gestört, weil es KEINE Stelle gab, die nicht fahrbar war.


----------



## Micki (14. September 2003)

An den Stellen wo ich von Bergabschiebern aufgehalten wurde war ich umringt von unseren niederländischen Nachbarn. Muss man versuchen Verständnis zu haben, die kennen das ja nicht so mit den Bergen.

Gruß
Micki


----------



## Eintopf (14. September 2003)

Hallo!

Jetzt stehen die Ergebnisse im Netz!

Ich fand den Marathon echt gut. War nichts dabei was störend war.

Hat einer den Fahrer mit dem blauen CD gesehn, der sein Rad auf die Seite geschmissen hat und dann drauf eingetreten ist! Seine Kette sprang hinten immer hin und her.

Bin auf den Platz 183, bzw. auf Platz 93 unter den Senioren  gekommen. Ich wollte zwar unter 6 Std. ankommen aber Egal. 

Im nächsten Jahr schaff ich das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (14. September 2003)

Tach zusammen;

hatte ja bereits erwähnt, das ich meinen Compi nicht direkt am Start aktiviert hatte...
Meine Schätzung lag ein Wenig daneben; bin aber mit dem 286. Rang (Halbmarathon) bei immerhin 1144 Starten mehr als zufrieden.

Länge und Hm waren benahe exakt wie bei Rad am Ring, die Strecke war aber wesentlich anspruchsvoller !

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Im nächsten Jahr bleibe ich abends zur Party !!


----------



## Adrenalin (14. September 2003)

So bin auch wieder aus Daun zurück.
Fande die Veranstaltung echt klasse...Wetter stimmte, schöne Strecke und gute Orga...insgesamt echt lobenswert!!! Mir gings zwar anfangs ziemlich dreckig, verspürte an den Anstiegen starke Übelkeit   und musste mich ganz schön zwingen etwas zu essen. aber letztendlich erreichte ich im Gesamtklassement den 36. Platz mit 2:40:32 Std. (Herren: Platz 19). Dafür habe ich sogar noch 10 Euro Preisgeld erhalten  .
Schade, dass ich nur wenige Leute der IBC getroffen habe...insgesamt 4...vielleicht sollte man sich demnächst mal konkret verabreden!?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## $ucker (14. September 2003)

Dank der verfluchten krämpfe hab ich nur dieses ergebnis erreicht!!!


----------



## 007ike (14. September 2003)

Hallo,

wurde 292ter beim Halbmarathon. Bin damit recht zufrieden. War hier zum ersten mal und muß sagen, die Strecke hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Das Wetter war auch top, besser kanns gar nicht sein.
Jedoch fand ich die Strecke technisch sehr einfach. War wirklich alles fahrbar. Die Leute die hier bergab geschoben haben sollten sich mal mit einem Fahrtechnik Kurs anfreunden, dann dann machts auch mehr Spaß. Die Abfahrten konnte man ja regelrecht runter krachen.

Für nächstes Jahr brauche ich mehr Power am Berg.
Werde wohl etwas abspecken müssen!
 

Ich denke nächstes Jahr sollte man einen IBC Anlaufpunkt einrichten. 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## crazy.man77 (14. September 2003)

Habe 3:24 gebraucht, bäh, wollte unter 3:00 kommen. Die Woche lief nicht optimal, hatte auf den letzten 15KM Probleme. Aber nächstes Jahr...


----------



## Adrenalin (14. September 2003)

Nächstes Jahr mit dem IBC Racing Team Trikot auf den Schultern fahren wir das Ding nach Hause  . Mal sehen vielleicht können wir ja etwas in der Mannschaftswertung bewegen....gibt immerhin Applaus und Freistarts aber dazu muss man unter die besten 3 Teams fahren....auch nicht gerade leicht  .

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Micki (14. September 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ihr seid wenigstens nicht disqualifiziert worden so wie ich. Nach Auswertung meines Computers und Vergleich mit dem offiziellen Höhenprofil muß ich Affe wohl "Auf Senheld" falsch abgebogen sein. Zu meiner Entschuldigung: Ich war nicht allein, da ist noch jemand langgefahren. Wenn ich die Sache richtig sehe, hätte ich nach dem Anstieg links fahren müssen, bin aber rechtsrum gefahren. Ich Trottel.

Gruß
Micki


----------



## XCRacer (14. September 2003)

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3020&ppuser=1754

Falls ihr euch auf den Bildern wiederfindet, e-mail an [email protected] mit der Bild-Nr. (zu finden in den Bildeigenschaften !) und ich schicke euch das in 896x592

Beispiele:














gruß René


----------



## Adrenalin (14. September 2003)

@Micki

Du bist net der Trottel!!!!! Irgendwelche Idioten haben die Streckenmackierung absichtlich sabotiert. So wurde z.B. Flatterband umgespannt und Schilder umgedreht. Einige Leute aus dem 2.Block glaube ich haben sich deshalb verfahren und kamen unerwartet früh wieder im Ziel an. Also wenn du in dieser Gruppe warst...Du kannst nix dafür. Aber was soll der Veranstalter machen??? Er kann ja nicht an jeder Absperrung und an jedem Schild nen Wachposten aufstellen  und werten konnte man euch natürlich auch nicht mehr... 
Was mich mal interessiert ist, wieviel Dünnschiss man im Kopf haben muss, um auf so eine Idee zu kommen. Schließlich ist die Teilnahme ja net ganz billig und viele Leute reisen von wer weiß wo an und für so manchem war der Tag bestimmt deshlab gegessen.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## rpo35 (14. September 2003)

Super Rene ! Wer hat die Bilder geschossen?
Konnte mich selber leider nicht finden...aber meine Team-Kameradin war mal im Hintergrund zu sehen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobeer (14. September 2003)

Ich war das erste mal in Daun und hatte am Freitag abend ein paar Probleme das Festzelt zu finden. Da war so eine 50 Jahre Geburtstagsparty weitaus besser ausgeschildert. 
Zum Glück war die Strecke einwandfrei ausgeschildert und auch sonst super befahrbar. Leider waren die Singletrails hoffnungslos überfüllt, was sogar zu einigen Staus vor den Trails führte.  Zum Wetter braucht man wohl nichts mehr zu sagen, das war einfach perfekt.
Mit meinem Ergebniss bin ich zufrieden 3:16h, zumal ich mich am ersten Trail-Stau ordentlich gelegt habe (Schadensbilanz: HAC4, Hose, Trikot, Weste kaputt,  Verletzungen an beiden Armen).


----------



## Snake (15. September 2003)

...bin auch wieder da! Ich stand im 2. Startblock direkt neben Vanillefresser (schön, Dich persönlich kennengelernt zu haben ), zu Beginn habe ich recht viele überholt. Allerdings bin ich dann wohl zu schnell angegangen (blöder Anfängerfehler!), sodass ich nach 2 Std. voll die Krämpfe bekommen habe. Deshalb musste ich wohl oder übel das Tempo etwas reduzieren und konnte zum Schluss nicht mehr sprinten, alles total verkrampft und am Zucken, war froh, dass ich endlich ins Ziel kam. 

3:30 Std. habe ich gebraucht, habe mich im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr gesteigert, aber musste mich wieder hinter  *crazy.man 77 * einreihen (schönen Gruß!Hast es doch wieder geschafft!).  Interessanterweise habe ich sehr viele mit Krämpfen beobachtet und hier schreiben ja auch einige davon.

Ansonsten fand ich die Veranstaltung ganz ok, wobei wieder einige nette Idioten (schönen Gruß an die Deppen hinten rechts in der Ecke) in der Turnhalle zu später Stunde laut quatschen mussten, obwohl alle anderen versuchten zu schlafen. Auch fand ich den Rennverlauf im Ziel nicht so prickelnd moderiert, ich habe zum Beispiel überhaupt nicht mitbekommen, wann der Marathon-Sieger ins Ziel gekommen ist. Und während dem Rennen wurden die Trial-Typen kommentiert und die Armen, die währenddessen ins Ziel gekommen sind und deren Leistung überhaupt nicht honoriert wurde. 

Dafür dickes Plus für die 5 Sorten Nudelsaucen und dass wir uns abends um 22.30 Uhr noch registrieren konnten. 

Wie sieht es mit den Urkunden aus, bekommt man die zugeschickt?


----------



## 520exc-racing (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sobe _
> *
> Na, ja - das Wetter hat ja wirklich mitgespielt und die Strecke ist klasse. Was mich aber kollossal gestört hat, war dass die schöne Abfahrt in den Steinbruch entfernt worden war. Außerdem hab' ich bei den meisten Teilnehmern das Gefühl gehabt, dass die sich zur Vorbereitung nur auf dem Rennrad fortbewegen. War wirklich erschreckend an wieviel Stellen es Staus gab, weil Fahrer/-innen abgestiegen sind. Das hat den Fluss wirklich sehr gestört, weil es KEINE Stelle gab, die nicht fahrbar war. *



Da muß ich dir volkommen Recht geben. Hatte sehr stark den Eindruck als wenn die meißten noch gar nicht mitbekommen haben, dass sie nicht mehr auf dem Rennrad sitzen.   
Hat dafür aber umso mehr Spaß gemacht, da wo es denn irgendwie ging, mit full speed dran vorbei zu fliegen. 

Gruß

Tom


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (15. September 2003)

Verpflegung und Orga waren gut, aber ich kann mich dem  Vorredner nur anschließen. Ich bin selbst an dem Tag eher wegen der Nässe eher vorsichtig gefahren, bei einigen (vielen) hatte ich aber das Gefühl, dass sie selbst auf Teerabfahrten schieben


----------



## SoBe (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schnitzelfreund _
> *...Ich bin selbst an dem Tag eher wegen der Nässe eher vorsichtig gefahren,...*



War ich woanders? Welche Nässe?  Die paar Pfützen haben ja wohl wirklich nicht gestört.


----------



## crazy.man77 (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Snake _
> *
> 3:30 Std. habe ich gebraucht, habe mich im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr gesteigert, aber musste mich wieder hinter  crazy.man 77  einreihen (schönen Gruß!Hast es doch wieder geschafft!).  Interessanterweise habe ich sehr viele mit Krämpfen beobachtet und hier schreiben ja auch einige davon.
> *



Danke für die Blumen, aber die paar Minuten....ich dachte allerdings, ich hätte mich im Vergleich zum letzten Mal verschlechtert. Krämpfe hatte ich auf den letzten Ansteigen, bis endlich die Erlösung in Form des langen Asphaltstückes runter nach Daun kam. Im Vorjahr hatte ich das nicht - lag vielleicht daran, dass nach KM 5 (!) bereits mein Pulsmesser den Geist aufgegeben hatte und ich längere Zeit im anaeroben Bereich war. Ich war übrigens auch im 2. Block, schade, dass wir uns nicht getroffen haben.

Wir müssen mal eine Runde zusammen fahren, wohnst ja nicht allzu weit weg (Gummersbach -> Wipperfürth).


----------



## Adrenalin (15. September 2003)

Also anscheinend haben ja ne ganze Menge unter Krämpfen gelitten. Ich hab in meinem ganzen Leben noch keinen Krampf auf dem Bike gehabt...irgendwie macht ihr doch da was falsch. Vielleicht trinkt ihr net genug oder euer Bedarf an Magnesium ist nicht abgedeckt: Muskelzuckungen (Augenlidzucken z.B.) sind oftmals Anzeichen für Magnesiummangel!! Ich würd mir einfach mal ne Mg-Tablette in die Wasserblase oder die Flasche schmeißen...vielleicht sorgt das für Abhilfe.
Ein Grund für Krämpfe ist aber auch wahrscheinlich das Fahren im roten Bereich direkt nach dem Start, ein typischer Anfängerfehler. Ich habs z.B. diesmal wirklich ruhig angehen lassen...hab kaum überholt, wollte erst mal warm werden. Erst nach der ersten Verpflegungsstation drehte ich richtig auf  .

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Eintopf (15. September 2003)

Hier ein Foto von mir.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (15. September 2003)

@sobe: klar, nur am anfang (bis 10.30 uhr) auf den wiesen, war nicht wirklich nass später

@adrenalin:
krämpfe waren nur im sitzen da, hat mich 1,5 stunden mit einer abenteuerlichen durchschnittsgeschw. von 14km/h gekostet, um festzustellen, dass ich im wiegetritt keine krämpfe habe. also bin ich die letzten 30 km alles hochgestampft und hatte wieder den (vor den krämpfen) 20er schnitt. scheint also an der sitzposition zu liegen, zu hoch evtl???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prisemud (15. September 2003)

Ist noch jemand Kurzstrecke gefahren hier?
War mein erstes Rennen, deshalb bin ich mal lieber auf 43 km gegangen.
Hat Spass gemacht und erfolgreich war ich auch noch, 26. bin ich geworden.
Dann kann ich ja nächstes Mal den Halbmarathon angehen.
Krämpfe hatte ich nicht, für mich kam nur das Ziel sehr plötzlich, ich dachte, dass da vielleicht mal Kilometeranzeigen wie bei den Randonnes stehen, denn meinem Tacho hab ich nicht 100 % vertraut, obwohl er nachher genau 42,970 km angezeigt hat.


----------



## Adrenalin (15. September 2003)

@Schnitzelfreund

Hmmm....ist ne gute Frage, die ich von hier aus schlecht beurteilen kann  . Ich würde aber in diesem Fall eher auf zu niedrig tippen, weil man im Wiegetritt ja über dem Sattel steht...also eine höhere (imaginäre) Sitzposition einnimmt, als wenn man im Sitzen fährt und da Du ja im Wiegetritt keine Probs hattest, würde ich den Sattel einfach mal etwas höher stellen. Nen bissl rumexperimentieren und Rennsituationen von der Belastung her simulieren...also mal richtig Tempo machen  . Meine Sitzhöhe ist immer auf den mm gleich, habe mir die Einstecktiefe notiert und kontrolliere sie mit dem Maßband.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## gambo (15. September 2003)

@Prisemud  warum stehen an der strecke eigentlich so kleine schilder , auf denen wichtige punkte angegeben sind?könnte man ja mal auf profil gucken....
bis morgen
mathias


----------



## $ucker (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Prisemud _
> *Ist noch jemand Kurzstrecke gefahren hier?
> War mein erstes Rennen, deshalb bin ich mal lieber auf 43 km gegangen.
> Hat Spass gemacht und erfolgreich war ich auch noch, 26. bin ich geworden.
> ...





Mmh...seltsamer weise bin ich auf den ergebnislisten einmal als achtzehnter und einmal als neunzehnter aufgeführt.....können sich wohl net entscheiden die herren!!!
wir hätten und vorher ein team namen überlegen sollen....anscheinend sind ja doch recht viele hier sehr weit nach vorne gekommen!!!


----------



## $ucker (15. September 2003)

achja....wenn irgendeiner auf einem foto mich (st. nu. 2149) sieht, mir bitte bescheid geben...hät auch gern ein lustiges foto von mir!!!


----------



## XCRacer (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *Super Rene ! Wer hat die Bilder geschossen?
> Konnte mich selber leider nicht finden...aber meine Team-Kameradin war mal im Hintergrund zu sehen !
> 
> ...



Ich habe die Bilder selber gemacht. Bin immer wieder mal vorgefahren, habe ein paar Bilder geknipst und weiter ging's. Bin diesmal nicht auf Zeit gefahren. Wollte mal die Strecke genießen und auch ein Auge für die Landschaft haben.

Bin übrigens am Tag drauf die CTF in Mayen gefahren. Auch nicht schlecht (60km / 1200Hm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Prisemud _
> *Ist noch jemand Kurzstrecke gefahren hier?
> War mein erstes Rennen, deshalb bin ich mal lieber auf 43 km gegangen.
> Hat Spass gemacht und erfolgreich war ich auch noch, 26. bin ich geworden.
> ...



War auch mein erstes Rennen, habe deshalb auch vorsichtig mit der Kurzstrecke angefangen. Bin 24. geworden, dabei wollte ich doch nur ankommen.
Ich fand das Rennen gut, noch etwas Kondition und vor allem Fahrtechnik üben, und dann gibts nächstes Jahr mind. des Halbmarthon. Etwas gekotzt habe ich schon, als nach dieser schönen langen Abfahrt doch noch mal so ein Berg kam, da war ich seelisch und moralisch gar nicht drauf vorbereitet.


----------



## Snake (16. September 2003)

@crazy.man77: 





> Wir müssen mal eine Runde zusammen fahren, wohnst ja nicht allzu weit weg (Gummersbach -> Wipperfürth).



Wohn mittlerweile in Bergneustadt, aber das ist auch nicht so weit weg von Wipperfürth. Habe im Moment recht wenig Zeit an den Wochenenden, aber vielleicht sollten wir uns das mal für den Frühling vornehmen?!  

@Vanillefresser: Was stehst Du da in der Sonne?  



Das ist ja bescheuert gemacht auf der Seite von www.fototeam-vulkaneifel.de . Wenn man seine Nr. nicht findet, kann man alle 2.500 Fotos durchklicken. Warum arbeiten die nicht mit Tumbnails?


----------



## vanillefresser (16. September 2003)

@Snake,

zum einen war ich an der 2. Verpflegungstelle diese elendige Quietscherei meiner Hinterradbremse leid, zum zweiten habe ich den Biker im Hintergrund 2000 in Willingen und 2001 bei irgendeiner anderen Veranstaltung kennengelernt. Hier haben wir uns durch Zufall wiedergetroffen und etwas Smalltalk betrieben. 
Meine Zeit war durch die Probs mit meiner Bremse sowieso für A....  

Also keine Hektik und Landschaft bzw. Wetter geniessen


----------



## Forest (16. September 2003)

Unser MTBC-Frankfurt war diesmal leider nur durch Gabi und mich vertreten. Der starke Lanciatore muß immer noch verletzungsbedingt pausieren, war aber mit "Matthias Dem Anderen" anwesend und hat uns bestens unterstützt   
So kam dann auch bei Gabi der sehr gute 6. Platz in der Damen-Liga heraus. Mit meinem Ergebnis bin ich auch ziemlich happy (3:12h und ges. 250. von 1144).
Die Orga in Daun wird meiner Meinung nach etwas überschätzt.
Man muß für jeden Mist ziemlich lange anstehen. Die Verpflegung ist Durchschnitt und der Moderator eine Zumutung.
Strecke war echt gut - nur hab ich den geilen Steinbruch vermisst  
Und noch was: Es scheint unter den Veranstaltern immer mehr Mode zu werden, sich einfach das Startergeschenk zu sparen. Nicht dass ich deswegen teilnehme, aber letztes Jahr gab's wenigstens noch ein ordentliches T-Shirt.

Gruß

Forest


----------



## vanillefresser (16. September 2003)

Habe den Leutchen vom Fototeam-Vulkaneifel eben mal ne Email geschickt und gefragt ob die jetzige Lösung zum Betrachten der Fotos vom Vulkanbike der letzte Stand der Technik ist.  
Es hat nicht jeder ISDN / DSL / Flat oder ähnliche Dinge, es gibt auch noch Leutchen die über ein lapidares 56k-Modem durch´s Netz schwirren. 
Wenn man sich unter diesen Umständen mehr als 2500 Fotos Bildchen für Bildchen anschauen soll, dann muß ich Urlaub einreichen und zum Zahlen der Internetgebühren meinen Dispo erhöhen  

@Snake hat da ein Foto von mir gefunden, wobei man keinerlei Start-Nr. erkennen kann. Ich Trottel such dann auf deren Seite unter 174 Bildchen ( "sonstige Bilder / ohne Start-Nr." )  dieses Foto und was muß ich feststellen: nix is, wird wohl unter den restlichen 2400 Bildern zu suchen sein.
So werden die wohl auf einigen ihrer Bildchen sitzen bleiben. 

Einige Bilder hab ich unter live-sportphotos.com gefunden, wenn jemand noch weitere Bildchen findet, hier bitte posten!


----------



## $ucker (16. September 2003)

Danke für den link....hab grad alle 2574 fotos durchgeklickt in der hoffnung mich zu sehen....startnummersuche da war net erfolgreich.... bei live-sportphotos.com hab ich 2 bilder von mir gefunden!!!


----------



## Prisemud (17. September 2003)

ich hab auch keine zeit um mich durch den bilderweust zu klicken, falls jemand auf die startnummer 2265 trifft, bitte bescheid sagen.
@ gambo
auf den letzen 10 km standen gar keine schilder mehr wobei es doch gerade da drauf ankommt
und ich musste mich auf der abfahrt auf meinen windschattenfahrer konzentrieren, da ist es schwer sich unter den lenker zu beugen um in schriftgrösse 8 die bergnamen vom profil zu erkennen


----------



## $ucker (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Prisemud _
> *ich hab auch keine zeit um mich durch den bilderweust zu klicken, falls jemand auf die startnummer 2265 trifft, bitte bescheid sagen.
> *




Bei www.live-sportphotos.com gibt es drei bilder von dir!!!


----------



## rpo35 (19. September 2003)

Nabend zusammen,

das bin ich auf meinem schwarzen Tribal Fully:


----------



## Prisemud (20. September 2003)

wie hast du dir das bild auf deinen pc geholt?
ich hab bis jetzt nur dieses miniformat gespeichert.
prisemud


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prisemud (20. September 2003)

und danke $ucker, hab sie gefunden
waren noch nicht da als ich mal auf der seite war


----------



## rpo35 (20. September 2003)

@prisemund:

das Fenster mit der Grossansicht mit "Alt Gr + Druck" in die Zwischenablage; in Deiner Bildbearbeitungssoftware einfügen, beschneiden usw...fertig.

Vorsicht: Copyrights !?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## gambo (20. September 2003)

@rpo35 , hmm. irgendwie kommst du mir bekannt vor... du fährst nicht zufällig den euregiocup mit?


mathias


----------



## rpo35 (20. September 2003)

Hi @Gambo...

so isses...aber mehr schlecht als recht...aber Fun steht an oberster Stelle...*g*

In Eupen müssen wir uns unbedingt kennenlernen...ein paar Bierchen nach dem Finale...;-)

Übrigens: hast Du 'ne Ahnung copyrights bei Bildern auch dann greifen, wenn kein Logo oder ähnliches im Bild ist...und wie sieht es aus, wenn man Einzelbilder fremder Personen veröffentlicht ?

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: René ist in Eupen sicher auch dabei !?


----------



## gambo (20. September 2003)

@ rpo35 


sehr gute idee , vielleicht kann man ja mal nen ründchen in roetgen oder im aachner busch fahren .euregiocup ist schon zimelich lustig , obwohl ich nur 1,5 rennen mitgefahren bin.was bist du eigentlich für ne zeit in daun gefahren?

mathias


----------



## $ucker (20. September 2003)

wer von euch is eigentlich in daun kurzstrecke gefahren, und wie waren eure zeiten???


----------



## yakko (20. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von $ucker _
> *wer von euch is eigentlich in daun kurzstrecke gefahren, und wie waren eure zeiten??? *



/me, 2:15:irgenwas


----------



## rpo35 (20. September 2003)

@Gambo:

3:16:40...und war sehr zufrieden damit für meine Verhältnisse
Was mir stinkt, ist das sich die Plazierungen dauernd ändern.
Anscheinend, weil sich einige mit dem Startblock vertan haben...wie war das noch mit der Disqualifikation ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (20. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *Ps: René ist in Eupen sicher auch dabei !? *



Richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prisemud (21. September 2003)

2:16:35


----------



## ogb (22. September 2003)

Bin auch kurzstrecke gefahren, war mein erstes race 
hab 2:18 gebraucht.
Nächstes Jahr dann mal den Halbmarathon probieren


----------



## ogb (22. September 2003)

Moin,
weis nit obs schon gepostet wurde, aber es gibt noch pics bei
http://www.eifelzeitung.de[url] und dann links auf Fotogalerie.
Viel Spass beim Suchen :)


----------



## Forest (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *@Gambo:
> ...was mir stinkt, ist das sich die Plazierungen dauernd ändern.
> Anscheinend, weil sich einige mit dem Startblock vertan haben...wie war das noch mit der Disqualifikation ?
> ...



"Sich im Startblock vertan" ist gut...ich stand in Block 1 und da hat sich doch tatsächlich so ein Affekopp mit einer 1700er-Nr. reingedrängelt.
Ein Ordner wollte den zwar zur Rede stellen aber der Drängler hat ganz aufgeregt was von einer "Sonder-Nr." gefaselt und anhand seiner guten Platzierung im Vorjahr dürfe er nun aus Block 1 starten.
Pure Sauerei   , der Drecksack wird mit der Startzeit vom vierten od. fünften Block gewertet, also bekommt 20 bis 30min. geschenkt.  Den hätte man disqualifizieren müssen.

Forest


----------



## Snake (22. September 2003)

...das ist ja Sauerrei! Warum habt Ihr den nicht mit ein paar Mann samt Bike aus dem Block geworfen? 

...oder ihn in ein Gespräch vertieft, während hinten einer die Luft aus seinem Hinterrad herausnimmmt?


----------



## Adrenalin (22. September 2003)

@forest

StartNr. merken, ein paar Leute zusammen suchen, die dir als Zeugen zur Seite stehen und nach dem Rennen bei der Organisation melden!!! Solche Unfairness muss geahndet werden!!!
Was habt ihr denn dann gemacht...ich hoffe mal so wie oben beschrieben, oder???

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forest (22. September 2003)

Ja ja, ihr habt ja recht  

Beim Stichwort "Sonder-Nr." dachte ich an eine der Start-Nr., die tatsächlich vergeben werden falls das mit der postalischen Zustellung der Startunterlagen nicht geklappt hat.
Ist aber Schmarrn, denn das war 'ne ordinäre 1700er Nr. Und sein gejammere, er würde "in Block 1 starten wg. Platzierung im Vorjahr..." ist ja auch Unsinn, weil der Veranstalter das ja nicht so handhabt.
Ist mir natürlich dann auch erst nach dem Rennen alles so gedämmert. Ist halt wie bei allen Trickbetrügern: Die nutzen den Bluff-Effekt aus. Um mich herum hat da auch keiner an den Sprüchen gezweifelt und sogar der Ordner hat dann respektvoll genickt und sich umgedreht  
Wenn's ein Photo gäbe....
Na ja, wenigstens sind wir "echt" gefahren. Ich brauchte übrigens 3:12h für die Halbmara-Strecke.
Mit der Zeit bin ich auch ganz happy. Aber es wird von Jahr zu Jahr schwieriger sich richtig weit vorne zu platzieren. Mit 'nem Rückstand von 55min. zum Ersten wäre man letztes Jahr noch 160ter geworden. Heuer kam "nur" Gesamtplatz 253 heraus.

Bis dann

Forest


----------



## Adrenalin (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Forest _
> *Aber es wird von Jahr zu Jahr schwieriger sich richtig weit vorne zu platzieren. Mit 'nem Rückstand von 55min. zum Ersten wäre man letztes Jahr noch 160ter geworden. Heuer kam "nur" Gesamtplatz 253 heraus.
> 
> Bis dann
> ...



Da haste Recht!! Das Leistungsniveau in der Hobbyklasse steigt stetig an und die Übergänge zur Lizensklasse sind fließend. Meiner Meinung nach müsste die Einteilung automatisch ablaufen..nach dem Motto: Der und der sind so und so gut, also in der und der Klasse, wie beim Fussball . Viele Fahrer wären nach ihren Leistungen eigentlich reif für die Lizensklasse, fahren aber trotzdem in der Hobbyklasse, weil es sich da leichter gewinnen lässt (CC). Aber der Vulkanbike hat sich im Laufe der Jahre auch zu einem richtigen Kultevent gemausert...jeder, der etwas auf sich hält muss dahin und da sind nunmal auch viele gute Fahrer dabei.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## rpo35 (22. September 2003)

wenn es euch auch ärgert, das sich die Platzierungen wegen denen, die angeblich im falschen Block standen dauernd verschieben, dann macht es so wie ich:

Mail an Malkmus-Timing mit dem Hinweis, das laut Veranstalter alleine der Versuch zur Disqualifikation führen sollte und eine Nachricht an den den Veranstalter (letzte Bearbeitung der Fragen & Antworten leider am 17.9.)

Aber nicht vergessen; Immer freundlich bleiben... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Möhre (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Adrenalin _
> [B
> Irgendwelche Idioten haben die Streckenmackierung absichtlich sabotiert. So wurde z.B. Flatterband umgespannt und Schilder umgedreht. Einige Leute aus dem 2.Block glaube ich haben sich deshalb verfahren und kamen unerwartet früh wieder im Ziel an.  [/B]



Jip. War aber schon beim ersten Startblock so... wir sind ne Schleife gefahren und kamen irgendwo im Feld der höheren Startnummern wieder raus.
Am Rand stand dann nur noch ein aufgeregter Feuerwehr-Fuzzi, der in sein Funkgerät brüllte: "Jetzt schickt mal jemand auf die Strecke, die Jungs kommen hier schon zum dritten Mal vorbei..."
 

Ganz so oft wars zwar dann doch nicht... Hat sich aber ein wenig negativ auf meine Motivation ausgewirkt...

... und dann noch so ein Super-Sturz, wo mir an so ner Brücke ein Bremsen-Quietscher die von mir eigentlich geplante Spur abgeschnitten hat... Schürfwunden sind bei mir ja zwischenzeitlich Standard, aber dass die Uhr dann auch noch Schrott war...  

Vielleicht schaff ich´s ja im nächsten Jahr tatsächlich bis ins Ziel...


----------



## rpo35 (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Möhre _
> *... und dann noch so ein Super-Sturz, wo mir an so ner Brücke ein Bremsen-Quietscher die von mir eigentlich geplante Spur abgeschnitten hat... *



Na den hätte ich aber vom Rad geholt...


----------



## Snake (23. September 2003)

@Forest: Mehr als 17er Nr. weißt Du nicht mehr? Schade, Du würdest ihn doch bestimmt wieder erkennen, oder? 

...war er es?


----------



## Snake (23. September 2003)

Forest: Welche Startnummer hattest Du? Wenn Du im Block 1 gestanden hast, dann hätten dort ja nur die Nr. 600 - 899 stehen dürfen, was also macht die 1770 auf dem Bild?


----------



## rpo35 (23. September 2003)

@snake

schwer zu sagen, ob das ein Bild aus dem Startblock ist !?


----------



## Snake (23. September 2003)

Warum? Wo sollte das Bild sonst aufgenommen sein?


----------



## rpo35 (23. September 2003)

@snake:

da muß ich Dir recht geben; das ist mehr als eindeutig !
Du solltest das Foto an den Veranstalter schicken...*g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garvin (23. September 2003)

Auf dem Bild sieht man den Starblock für die Lizenzfahrer - die haben auch jeden aufgeschrieben, der sich dort hingestellt hat. Also keine Panik. 

Cu,
Garvin


----------



## Snake (23. September 2003)

Verständnisfrage: Ich dachte, dass das mit den Lizenzfahrern vorher geklärt war und die je nachdem eine entsprechende Nr. bekommen haben. Oder mussten die gesamten Lizenzfahrer vor dem Start sich dort noch einmal einfinden? Wenn ja, dann wäre das Bild nicht eindeutig. 

Aber egal, wenn, dann sollte sich forest mal dazu melden, vielleicht erkennt er ja den Typen wieder.


----------



## rpo35 (23. September 2003)

also ich für meinen Teil werde jetzt aufhören, mich über die paar Pannen zu ärgern. Es war eine gelungene Veranstaltung und ich bin sicher im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei.

Der Veranstalter weiss sicher am besten wo's gehakt hat...und alles wird besser... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Forest (24. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Snake _
> *Verständnisfrage: Ich dachte, dass das mit den Lizenzfahrern vorher geklärt war und die je nachdem eine entsprechende Nr. bekommen haben. Oder mussten die gesamten Lizenzfahrer vor dem Start sich dort noch einmal einfinden? Wenn ja, dann wäre das Bild nicht eindeutig.
> 
> Aber egal, wenn, dann sollte sich forest mal dazu melden, vielleicht erkennt er ja den Typen wieder.  *



Hallo snake,

gut dass dich so 'ne Sauerei genauso aufregt wie micht!
Nee, der Typ war's nicht. Wir standen etwas weiter hinten. Aber macht die Sache ja auch nicht besser. Das zeigt, dass jeder, der dreist genug war in einem vorderen Block starten konnte   
Aber das Bild ist klasse. Ich werd's demnächst mal dem Veranstalter schicken und auch meine "Beobachtung" dazu schildern.
Soll jetzt alles nicht kleinkariert sein, aber wir alle geben bei den Rennen sicher unser bestes um uns gut zu platzieren und können wir solche "Abkürzer" bestimmt als letztes gebrauchen 
 

Forest


----------



## rpo35 (24. September 2003)

@Forest

ich habe diverse Dinge bereits gemeldet...hatte Kontakt mit Veranstalter sowie Malkmas-Timing.

Wenn ich Dir die letzt Mail von Malkmas zeige, fällst Du vom Stuhl... 

Tu mir einen Gefallen; bleib sachlich und nett und sage nichts, was Du nicht belegen kannst...Am besten erstmal blöd stellen und fragen, wie es in der ersten Woche zu den Verschiebungen der Ergebnisse kommen konnte.

Den Hinweis, das Du im Block 1 einen oder mehr Fahrer mit 17er Nummern gesehen hast und diese ja quasi nen Vorteil von 20 bis 30 Min. haben kannst Du mal vorsichtig andeuten.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (24. September 2003)

@forest:

am besten nicht im Bereich "Fragen & Antworten"...das würden die dort nie veröffentlichen...nimm diese Info Emal-Adresse...
und schreibe, das Du das nicht so direkt posten möchtest damits keinen Wirbel gibt...*g*


----------



## Snake (25. September 2003)

Hatte ich noch auf der Vulkanseite gefunden:

Warum standen einige (!!!) mit einer höheren Startnummer in falschen Blöcken? Leider sind einige Startnummern verloren gegangen. Diese wurden durch höhere Nummern ersetzt, aber der Teilnehmer durfte in den Block, der Ihm mit der Originalnummer zugestanden hat. Das wurde notiert und war uns bekannt.

..weiß nicht, ob das etwas aufklärt?!


----------



## rpo35 (25. September 2003)

@Snake:

nach den mir vorliegenden Informationen hätten das dann aber 2000er Nummern sein müssen...*g*

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2003)

Tach zusammen !

Die Ergebnisse ändern sich noch immer...
Mal sehen, wann ich am Ende der Liste stehe... 

Hat sich nochmal jemand mit Veranstalter oder Malkmus-Timing in Verbindung gesetzt ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2003)

und wieder 2 Plätze nach hinten...wird Zeit, das sich auch mal jemand anders beschwert...meine Mails öffnet Malkmus nicht mehr... 

Bin jetzt mittlerweile von 286 auf 290 abgerutscht...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Snake (30. September 2003)

Mir ist die Platzierung egal! Ob ich 444.ter bin oder 448.ter.  Hauptsache meine Zeit bleibt gleich und wird nicht korrigiert. Damit weiß ich, dass ich 16min. schneller war, als im letzten Jahr.

Snake


----------



## Forest (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> * und wieder 2 Plätze nach hinten...wird Zeit, das sich auch mal jemand anders beschwert...meine Mails öffnet Malkmus nicht mehr...
> 
> Bin jetzt mittlerweile von 286 auf 290 abgerutscht...
> ...



Tja, ich bin auch von 250 auf 254 gereicht worden.
Sind dafür aber auch ein paar Teilnehmer mehr in der Liste (jetzt 1145)
Ist schon 'ne seltsame Art der Zeitnahme, wenn sich noch Tage, ach was, Wochen, nach dem Rennen die Positionen ändern   Aber darauf reagiert Malkmus _äußerst_ sensibel (siehe Vulkanbike-HP)
Alles in allem war's aber doch 'ne recht schöne Veranstaltung und das zählt  
P.S.: Du bist ja direkt vor "Ralf Schumacher" ins Ziel gekommen  Na wenn das nix is... 

Forest


----------



## rpo35 (30. September 2003)

@Forest:

das kann ich Dir sagen; Malkmus hat mich furchtbar gerne !... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## gambo (1. Oktober 2003)

die könnten eigentlich mal die guten transponder anschaffen .in willigen hat sich der kram auf jeden fall gewährt.
mathias


----------



## Forest (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Snake _
> *...Hauptsache meine Zeit bleibt gleich und wird nicht korrigiert. Damit weiß ich, dass ich 16min. schneller war, als im letzten Jahr.
> 
> Snake *



Hi Snake,

darfst aber nicht ausser acht lassen, dass die Strecke dieses Jahr 1. eine geänderte und 2. eine schnellere war. Die Spitze müsste so ca. 10min. schneller gewesen sein.

Gruß

Forest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racer89 (25. August 2004)

hallo leute 
is ja bald wieder so weit wer von euch fahrt den mit und welche zeit wollt ihr fahren .ich bin schon zum 4 mal dabei und will so um 2.40 2.50  fahren. ma gucken ob ich das schaffe
gruss Monstantin


----------



## ojs (27. August 2004)

Bin dabei. Halbmarathon. Hoffen wir mal, dass das Wetter schön wird.


----------



## rpo35 (30. August 2004)

Ich bin auch in diesem Jahr wieder dabei; wieder mittlere Distanz.

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Transponder sind kein Allheilmittel...


----------



## "TWIGGY" (31. August 2004)

Bin auch mit dabei, zum ersten mal .

Ich fahre auch erst mal nur die mittlere Runde,zeitlich habe ich keine Vorstellung erst einmal ankommen und nächstes Jahr die Zeit unterbieten  .
Mit dem Wetter hoffe ich auch das es trocken bleibt, ist eben doch schöner zufahren  
Cu


----------



## sulibats (31. August 2004)

Bin auch dabei, Halbmarathon. Da ich die Strecke noch nicht kenne, hab ich noch keine Vorstellung was die Zeit angeht. Hab bei der Anmeldung 3.15h bis 3.45h angegeben und hoffe das unterbieten zu können.

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## IGGY (1. September 2004)

Hi
Also ich werde auch dieses Jahr die mittlere fahren. Nächstes Jahr nehme ich dann die Longdistanz unter die Stollen! Man sieht sich dann auf der Strecke


----------



## ojs (9. September 2004)

Na ja,

das mit dem Wunsch nach gutem Wetter wird wohl nichts. Mal eine Frage an die alten Hasen vom letzten Jahr. Hält der Racing Ralph auf der Strecke auch wenns etwas matschiger wird? Es gibt da ja Streckenabschnitte (Teufelsrutsch), deren Namen schon sehr großen Respekt einflößen.

Oliver


----------



## Pedalritter (9. September 2004)

Bin auch das erste mal dabei   . So lang es nicht Friert und Schneit , is mir das Wetter egal   . Aber trocken und etwas sonne wäre schon schön


----------



## rpo35 (9. September 2004)

ojs schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja,
> 
> das mit dem Wunsch nach gutem Wetter wird wohl nichts. Mal eine Frage an die alten Hasen vom letzten Jahr. Hält der Racing Ralph auf der Strecke auch wenns etwas matschiger wird? Es gibt da ja Streckenabschnitte (Teufelsrutsch), deren Namen schon sehr großen Respekt einflößen.
> 
> Oliver



Wenn's nicht zuviel wird, ist er ok. Was sagt die Prognose denn ?


----------



## sulibats (9. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's nicht zuviel wird, ist er ok. Was sagt die Prognose denn ?


Regen  Grundsätzlich macht mir das nix aus, aber ich befürchte große Staus vor technisch schwierigen Abfahrten/Anstiegen.

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (9. September 2004)

sulibats schrieb:
			
		

> Regen  Grundsätzlich macht mir das nix aus, aber ich befürchte große Staus vor technisch schwierigen Abfahrten/Anstiegen.
> 
> Mfg|Sulibats



Staus sind dir auch bei schönem Wetter sicher ! Hast du dir mal die Startsequenz angesehen ? Das gesamte Marathonfeld startet vor dem 2. Block Halbmarathon. Da sitzen halt Beamten die sowas planen...


----------



## sulibats (9. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Staus sind dir auch bei schönem Wetter sicher ! Hast du dir mal die Startsequenz angesehen ? Das gesamte Marathonfeld startet vor dem 2. Block Halbmarathon. Da sitzen halt Beamten die sowas planen...


Ja, das hab ich mir auch gedacht und das fragte auch jemand auf der Vulkanbike-Seite:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir mal die Startfrequenz der einzelnen Blöcke angesehen. Warum startet der Halbmarathon ab Block 2 komplett nach dem Marathon und nur 5 Minuten nach Block 4 des Marathons ? Ein Grossteil der Halbmarathon-Fahrer wird doch ein viel höheres Tempo (allein schon wg. der kürzeren Distanz) gehen, als viele des Marathonfeldes. Damit sind Staus ohne Ende schon vorprogrammiert. Ich will nicht meckern, aber ich würde es gerne verstehen.
> 
> ...



Also hoffen wir, das deren statistische Auswertung korrekt ist  Na ich meine, wenn Stau ist kann man eh nix machen und ich denke damit muss man einfach leben bzw. vielleicht steigt man selbst ab und hält andere auf  

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## rpo35 (9. September 2004)

sulibats schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das hab ich mir auch gedacht und das fragte auch jemand auf der Vulkanbike-Seite:
> 
> 
> Also hoffen wir, das deren statistische Auswertung korrekt ist  Na ich meine, wenn Stau ist kann man eh nix machen und ich denke damit muss man einfach leben bzw. vielleicht steigt man selbst ab und hält andere auf
> ...



Das war ich...  ...jo, ich nehm für alle Fälle meine Digi mit. Dann kann ich wenigstens ein paar Schnappschnüsse mitnehmen und mach ne Genußtour


----------



## rpo35 (9. September 2004)

Achso...by the way...ich hab mir dann mal die Zeiten von 2003 angesehen; demnach hab ich so ca. 200 Langstreckler zu überholen...


----------



## rpo35 (9. September 2004)

Ich hab denen grad nochmal was geschrieben...


----------



## racer89 (9. September 2004)

hi
ich bin letztes jahr auch den halbmaratho´n im 2 block gestartet da gab es eigendlich keine staus. dieses jahr bin ich 1 halbmarathon block das is ja der 1 block überhaubt 
ich versuch mich eifach an sandra klose dran zu hängen ma gucken ob das klappt wenns klappt dann wird ide zeit auf jeden fall nit schlecht ;-)


----------



## gemorje (11. September 2004)

war das wetter morgens noch wenig verheißungsvoll hat es sich im laufe des tages ja prächtig entwickelt.
ich muss sagen: es war ne schöne veranstaltung.
dass ich dann noch 60 preisgeld  und ne 1,5l pulle wein mit nach hause genommen habe, ist umso schöner.

wie fandet ihrs?


----------



## rpo35 (11. September 2004)

Nabend,

na bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich die RR doch besser runter geschmissen hätte, war's ein perfekter Tag !
Bin mal auf die Ergebnisse gespannt; besonders auf Iggy's und meins...  

Bericht und ein paar Bilder gibt's später.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Forest (11. September 2004)

War alles in allem schon ganz gut organisiert.
Auf den ersten km waren einige Abfahrten erstaunlich schlammig. Es war ja die ganze Zeit vorher trocken - nur nachts davor hat's gerade in der Region Daun enorme Mengen Regen vergossen.
Unschön waren die zwei fetten Staus vor einer schmalen Abfahrt und vor der Treppen-Passage. Richtig mies war aber, dass etliche dort einfach über den Steilhang abgekürzt hatten    und einiges gelockerte Geröll den Bikern weiter unten in's Gebein warfen.
Ich glaube, dass die Ursache für die Staus weniger der nasse Untergrund als vielmehr das dichte "Verkehrsaufkommen" war.
Die hatten die Halbmarathonis mit weniger Vorsprung losgeschickt schätze ich.

Gruß

Forest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (11. September 2004)

Hi All
Also mir hat es sehr gut gefallen. Das war eine super Veranstaltung  
Hier noch ein paar Bilder die ich Gestern Abend geknippst habe!
@rpo35 na da schauen wir doch mal genau hin


----------



## rpo35 (11. September 2004)

Hier ein paar Bilder und das Profil von heute...wow; max.=70km/h...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## "TWIGGY" (11. September 2004)

hi all

also kann mich nur anschliessen,war ne super veranstaltung hat mir viel spass gemacht  

werd mich für nächstes jahr auf jedenfall wieder eintragen und dann hoffe das ich ohne krämpfe ankomme und somit meine zeit verbessern kann


----------



## rpo35 (11. September 2004)

Forest schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich glaube, dass die Ursache für die Staus weniger der nasse Untergrund als vielmehr das dichte "Verkehrsaufkommen" war.
> Die hatten die Halbmarathonis mit weniger Vorsprung losgeschickt schätze ich.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Nabend,

die Halbmarathonis mit weniger Vorsprung ?...nee, das war's nicht. Der Grund ist einfach: Das gesamte Marathonfeld for dem 2. Block Halbmarathon rauszulassen ist Schwachsinn hoch 10. Ich hab noch nie soviele Fahrzeugen mit blauen Nummernschildern überholen müssen...
Übrgigens: den Hang bin ich auch runtergepoltert oder glaubst du ich gucke 10min. anderen Deppen dabei zu, wie sie nen fahrbaren Singletrail runterlatschen ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Forest (12. September 2004)

Sorry war ein Schreibfehler: Sollte heissen: Die haben die Marathonis mit zu wenig Vorsprung losgeschickt. Dann sind wir uns ja einig.
Weniger Einigkeit herrscht hingegen beim Thema Abkürzen:
Die Mehrzahl von uns "Deppen" stand ja nicht herum weil der Trail nicht fahrbar war, sondern weils einfach nicht weiterging. Und wenn Du an der Stelle abkürzt dann ist das halt gegen die Regeln. Genauso als würde Dir einfallen "Was soll ich hier wie die anderen Deppen zwei mal um die Maare herumfahren - fahr ich doch lieber gleich in's Ziel und spar mir den Stress"
Was soll's, kleine Schönheitsfehler im Ablauf aber trotzdem war's 'ne gute Veranstaltung.

Forest


----------



## rpo35 (12. September 2004)

Forest schrieb:
			
		

> ...Weniger Einigkeit herrscht hingegen beim Thema Abkürzen:
> Die Mehrzahl von uns "Deppen"...



Naja, abgekürzt hab ich nicht; ich bin nähmlich hinter dem Abzweig runtergeturnt und hab ich dann im spitzen Winkel auf den Singletrail eingereiht. Ausserdem meinte ich mit "Deppen" nur diejenigen, die sich nicht getraut haben. Das sind nämlich die, die solche Ärgenisse verursachen und mal ein bischen üben sollten.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sulibats (12. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, abgekürzt hab ich nicht; ich bin nähmlich hinter dem Abzweig runtergeturnt und hab ich dann im spitzen Winkel auf den Singletrail eingereiht. Ausserdem meinte ich mit "Deppen" nur diejenigen, die sich nicht getraut haben. Das sind nämlich die, die solche Ärgenisse verursachen und mal ein bischen üben sollten.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Ich stand auch zweimal im Stau, eben an dem langen Singletrail und dem darauffolgenden Trail mit den Treppen am Ende. Naja, also ich fand es auch nicht so toll, dass da einige abgekürzt haben, aber einfach aus dem Grund, weil es denjenigen gegenüber unfair ist, welche sich anstellen. Sorry, aber die Zeit, die du durch das Abkürzen sparst wird einem weder den Sieg noch eine Top50-Platzierung bringen, das ist ganz klar denke ich. Das es Staus gibt, war wie gesagt, schon vorher klar. Mich wunderte nur, das ein Helfer, der direkt vor dem Stau stand, nichts zu den Leuten sagte, welche Abkürzten. Das Problem sind eher die Staus an sich bzw. die Verteilung der Startblöcke. Wenn ich mir meine Zeit anschaue und die Stauzeit abziehe + freiere Strecke, dann wäre auch ne Zeit sehr nahe an den Top50 drin gewesen, nur die Platzierungen sind für die Fahrer, die im ersten Block starten, natürlich viel realistischer.

Aber nutze doch einfach die kurze Pause, sammle Energie und am nächsten Anstieg lässt es dafür aber richtig krachen. Wenn man sich mal mit dem Stau abgefunden hat, fängste einfach mit irgendjemandem ein Gespräch an und die Zeit, die du nicht fährst, ist schnell vorbei.

Sehr geil waren aber immer die Leute älteren Baujahrs (kam mir jedenfalls so vor), welche dann mit Kommentaren wie "Auf der Waldautobahn kann man doch nebeneinander runterfahren, da muss man sich nicht so anstellen." ziemlich nervten. Das sind dann diejenigen, welche das erste Stück noch fahren und sich im Übermut bei den Treppen die Knochen brechen und damit genauso für Staus sorgen  

Ich fands die Veranstaltung jedenfalls sehr gut, vor allem hat mir auch die Begeisterung der Zuschauer gefallen. Da hatte man wirklich das Gefühl, das die Zuschauer 1. Wissen was man sich antut und wo ein bisschen Unterstützung nochmal hilft und 2. auch hinter dem Event stehen  

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## vega970 (12. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> die Halbmarathonis mit weniger Vorsprung ?...nee, das war's nicht. Der Grund ist einfach: Das gesamte Marathonfeld for dem 2. Block Halbmarathon rauszulassen ist Schwachsinn hoch 10. Ich hab noch nie soviele Fahrzeugen mit blauen Nummernschildern überholen müssen...
> Übrgigens: den Hang bin ich auch runtergepoltert oder glaubst du ich gucke 10min. anderen Deppen dabei zu, wie sie nen fahrbaren Singletrail runterlatschen ?
> ...



Hallo,

wenn ich solche Sch..ß lese, kommt mir das   :kotz: 

da komme ich zum Stau und schon bin ich ein Depp   

hol dir eine Lizens und fahr Rennen ..............Großmaul

in diesem Sinne   gruß an alle " Deppen "

vega970


----------



## rpo35 (12. September 2004)

vega970 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ich solche Sch..ß lese, kommt mir das   :kotz:
> 
> ...



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...


----------



## IGGY (12. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> na bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich die RR doch besser runter geschmissen hätte, war's ein perfekter Tag !
> Bin mal auf die Ergebnisse gespannt; besonders auf Iggy's und meins...
> ...


IGGY  130 in seiner Klasse,255 Gesamt,in 03:42:45
TWIGGY 235 in seiner Klasse,447 Gesamt,in 04:02:38
rpo35 31 in seiner Klasse,176 Gesamt,in 03:29:58
@rpo35 jetzt weis ich auch wie ich auf die 03:26:00 kam. Das war bei mir die reihne Fahrzeit ohne die scheiss Staus. Nächstes Jahr hole ich dich


----------



## rpo35 (12. September 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nächstes Jahr hole ich dich



Ich zitiere jetzt mal Deine Signatur:
"Jage nichts, was Du nicht erlegen kannst"...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (12. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zitiere jetzt mal Deine Signatur:
> "Jage nichts, was Du nicht erlegen kannst"...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (12. September 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

>



Ich denke Du unterschätzt Dich und könntest eigentlich immer etwas schneller fahren als ich...hau rein !!  ...Macht Spaß mit Euch !


----------



## Chr!s (18. September 2004)

Hallo,

zwar sind die Ergebnisse online und inmedia hat ein Video zusammengestellt aber wo zum Henker bekomm ich die Bilder, die die unzähligen Fotografen an der Strecke gemacht haben. Die werden doch nicht irgendwo im Keller vermodern?

*Chr!S*


----------



## "TWIGGY" (18. September 2004)

Chr!s schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> zwar sind die Ergebnisse online und inmedia hat ein Video zusammengestellt aber wo zum Henker bekomm ich die Bilder, die die unzähligen Fotografen an der Strecke gemacht haben. Die werden doch nicht irgendwo im Keller vermodern?
> 
> *Chr!S*


Also ich hab meine Bilder von hier,sind aber auch nur zwei  bin aber bestimmt viermal abgelichetet wurden wovon ich weiss


----------



## IGGY (18. September 2004)

Chr!s schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> zwar sind die Ergebnisse online und inmedia hat ein Video zusammengestellt aber wo zum Henker bekomm ich die Bilder, die die unzähligen Fotografen an der Strecke gemacht haben. Die werden doch nicht irgendwo im Keller vermodern?
> 
> *Chr!S*


Guckst du hier  und einmal hier , oder hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (21. September 2004)

@ Twiggy & Iggy

Danke, danke fÃ¼r die Tips, aber leider bin ich nirgendwo zu finden. 
War ich etwa zu schnell?

Vielleicht bin ich ja auf dem Video drauf! Wurde vorm Start mal interviewt und auf der Strecke standen ja auch ein paar Kameras.
Eine hÃ¤tte mich auch perfekt aufnehmen kÃ¶nnen und was filmt der Amateur? Ein Propellerflugzeug, was gerade in dem Moment Ã¼ber die Strecke fliegt!

Hat jemand von euch das Video schon gesehen? Wenn ja, wie findet ihr's. Ist es seine 18.00â¬ !!! wert?

MfG  

*Chr!S*


----------



## IGGY (21. September 2004)

Chr!s schrieb:
			
		

> @ Twiggy & Iggy
> 
> Danke, danke für die Tips, aber leider bin ich nirgendwo zu finden.
> War ich etwa zu schnell?
> ...



Hi
Hast du bei Livesportphotos deine Startnummer und den Event eingegeben? Dann schicken die dir eine Mail wenn Sie ein Bild von Dir haben. Bei mir hat das eine Woche gedauert bis was kam. Ich habe mir ein Bild bestellt in Profiqualität. Bin mal gespannt wie es in Natura aussieht.


----------



## Chr!s (22. September 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Hast du bei Livesportphotos deine Startnummer und den Event eingegeben?


Der Vulkanbike steht nicht in der Liste, aus der du auswählen kannst.
Tja, dann muss ich nächstes Jahr mal schauen, dass ich genau vor einem Fotofuzzi anhalte und freundlich lächle. Vielleicht gibt's dann auch mal ein Foto von mir.

*Chr!S*


----------



## IGGY (22. September 2004)

Hi Klar steht das da   
Mußt du unter Bilder gucken, nicht unter Wettkämpfe. Da kann man Vulkanbike 2004 anklicken und dann seine Daten eingeben. Die werden dann abgeglichen und wenn ein Bild von Dir vorhanden ist melden die sich bei Dir


----------



## Snake (23. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

2002 und 2003 bin ich beim Vulkanmarathon mitgefahren, dieses Jahr nicht. Wer von Euch war denn letztes Jahr dabei und kann mir mal verklickern, ob sich die Strecke dieses Jahr im Vergleich zum Vorjahr sehr verändert hat? Letztes Jahr waren es 57km und 1.430 HM für den Halbmarathon.

Es war jedenfalls eine weise Entscheidung für mich, dass ich nicht mitgefahren bin, da mir bei meiner MTB-Runde (fast zeitgleich zum Rennen) die Sattelstützenaufhängung gebrochen ist und ich im Stehen nach Hause fahren konnte. Das wäre im Rennen sehr ärgerlich gewesen   !


----------



## Enrgy (23. September 2004)

Snake schrieb:
			
		

> ... die Sattelstützenaufhängung gebrochen ist und ich im Stehen nach Hause fahren konnte...



 

Soviel Ehrgeiz hatte der Fumic in Athen nicht...aber der wird fürs biken ja auch bezahlt.


----------



## rpo35 (4. Oktober 2004)

Nabend,

hab mal 5 Bilder von mir reingestellt; ja ich weiß, die Dinger sind sauteuer aber ich kann's nicht lassen...  

Sind die ersten 5 im Album...

Wo sind Eure Bilder ? Einscannen und rein damit...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## racer89 (4. Oktober 2004)

hier ein paar bilder von mir


----------



## gemorje (4. Oktober 2004)

von mir gibts auch 'n' Paar:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (4. Oktober 2004)

gemorje schrieb:
			
		

> ...



Na da gratuliere ich doch mal; Sieger Junioren richtig ?
Der neben Dir im grünen Puli fährt für den selben Club wie ich !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (5. Oktober 2004)

Hier ist eins von mir!


----------

